# Too much turmeric! any ideas?



## wbusby1 (Mar 5, 2017)

When I buy turmeric at the market they sell it by the pound, I usually just use a little in most things I make with it. Anyone got recipes/ideas for using up lots of fresh turmeric?!


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 5, 2017)

Dehydrate it for homemade herbal tea. B&B Pickles. Curry.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 5, 2017)

Juice it


----------



## wbusby1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Juice it



....and do what with the juice? Turmeric juice is pretty rouch stuff to drink IMO, no easy sippin'. I also imagine it doesn't have near the shelf-life once juiced.


----------



## GRoc (Mar 5, 2017)

if you are using fresh ginger for cooking, you can substitute half the portion with fresh turmeric (stir fry, thai, indian curry). Juice it up and use it with sweet parpika, brown sugar and lime juice for chicken and/or turkey marinade. Char it, steep in milk and use it for desserts or ice cream. Slice it thin and pickle it with rice vinegar, red radishes and daikon.
Use it for Yellow rice, or steep a few slices with green tea and make your version of sweetened cold tea


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 5, 2017)

Add it in small amounts to smoothies, Indian cooking or slice the root thin, dehydrate and blend into powder.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 5, 2017)

Make Kimchi?


----------



## chinacats (Mar 5, 2017)

I enjoy turmeric tea...with milk.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 5, 2017)

Its the new superspice, you will be super healthy because of it! :bliss:


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 5, 2017)

wbusby1 said:


> ....and do what with the juice?



I don't know, part of a marinade?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 6, 2017)

Freeze it 

Khao Soi noodles are great when made with fresh turmeric in the paste.

So are indonesian style curries and saucy stir fries.


----------



## KimBronnum (Mar 7, 2017)

Grated with Oil on ovenroasted potatoes


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 7, 2017)

Maybe use as a wood stain


----------



## Casaluz (Mar 7, 2017)

You use turmeric in dry marinades with pork: chops, ribs, loin, etc. 
You can add it also to the panko/breadcrumbs mix for breaded chicken or beef
You can add to the mustard (or instead of using mustard) when mixing a vinaigrette for salad
you can mix it with paprika or piment d'espelette and oregano, mash it on a mortar, and add it to olive oil on roasted potatoes


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 8, 2017)

You can make tumeric oil!


----------



## suntzu (Mar 8, 2017)

for a quick menu:
Dal/Dhal (usually dried and split legumes but you can also mash up some frozen peas or whole lentils if you have nothing else)
curried fish (using "Masu Ani Machha Ko Masala)
spiced leg of lamb/goat (Masaldar Dumba Ko Phila)
green papaya pickles
pineapple curry (pajeri nanas)

or if you want to make something that will keep for a long time then make up a batch of Laksa Rempah (laksa curry paste), or a Balinese Bumbu Base.

most recipes dont really call for too much fresh turmeric, but heres the link for the Balinese recipes:

```
http://www.balifoods.com/basic-recipes/
```

when looking for indonesian recipes, Turmeric is known as "Kunyit Kuning"
so do a search for "Kunyit Kuning Resep".. then in the results just click the little down pointing arrow and choose to show english translation


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 8, 2017)

This  http://maayeka.com/2016/01/fresh-turmeric-pickle-kachchi-haldi-ka-achar.html

The ingredient you want to use is "too much turmeric", and that is what the recipe contains


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 8, 2017)

Tumeric pickling for the win


----------



## suntzu (Mar 8, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> This  http://maayeka.com/2016/01/fresh-turmeric-pickle-kachchi-haldi-ka-achar.html
> 
> The ingredient you want to use is "too much turmeric", and that is what the recipe contains



yeaaaa... thats the way to do it. great find....

it looks similar to piccalilli.. but fresher


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 8, 2017)

I just had to share this, from WebMD: Turmeric is also used as an enema for people with inflammatory bowel disease. :no:

That's not a suggestion, by the way. Just sayin'. But, don't overdo it. They also listed a LOT of negative side effects.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 8, 2017)

I consume about a pound every other week. Probably double that in ginger. I grate it and add it to lemon water, in which I drink a gallon a day, easy.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 8, 2017)

I add it to smoothies in the vitamix and also like it finely grated and sautéed with kale, shiitake mushrooms, garlic, etc.

The curcumin (sp?) is promising health wise although I think you'd have to consume massive amounts of the raw product compared to extractives.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 8, 2017)

NO ChoP! said:


> I consume about a pound every other week. Probably double that in ginger. I grate it and add it to lemon water, in which I drink a gallon a day, easy.



Do you eat the pulp from the ginger and turmeric? Must produce some colorful bathroom statements.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm almost afraid to admit this. I wash the ginger, tumeric and lemons. Toss them in the robo coupe whole, skin/ peel and all, and blitz them with a bit of raw honey. I use this as a concentrate with the gallon or more water I drink daily. This has evolved from juicing, hand grating and straining.


----------



## mets (Mar 13, 2017)

Grated fresh turmeric on top of fried eggs goes surprisingly well


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 14, 2017)

@Mucho Bocho dull colored things tend to "magically" look more aesthetic if there is turmeric in them, because of the flourescence. Works well combined with bright coloured things like beets too.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 19, 2017)

Make a paste mixing with ginger and peanuts (fried the peanuts before) then use that paste to flavor up chicken, shrimp etc...


----------

